# i may NEVER buy butter again!!



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Made butter tonite, it was very quick and easy!! The taste is the difference between store eggs and fresh eggs!!


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Did you make it from your own cream? Details!


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

I get milk down the road. Skimmed the cream off the tops, let it set out to get warm and sour a bit, whipped it a few min in my Bosch until it seperated, drained off the buttermilk to drink or use later, rinsed it, salted it, stuck it in my Pyrex butter dish, stuck it in the fridge, then licked all the tools


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

my milk cow was the best investment ever with plenty of pasture and hay .she is the biggest contributer to the homestead that first batch of butter I made was a great triumph . though i'v moved up to an antquie electric churn I made my first buy shaking a gallon jar for about 45 mins. now you have to find a good ice cream recipe .


----------

